# Politically Correct



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2007)

Due to the climate of political    correctness now pervading America,
Kentuckians, Tennesseans and West    Virginians will no longer be referred to
as    "HILLBILLIES."

 You must now refer to them as    APPALACHIAN-AMERICANS.

 And furthermore

*HOW TO    SPEAK ABOUT WOMEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:*
1. She is not a    "BABE" or a "CHICK" - She is a "BREASTED AMERICAN."

 2. She is    not "EASY" - She is "HORIZONTALLY ACCESSIBLE."

 3. She is not a    "DUMB BLOND" - She is a "LIGHT-HAIRED DETOUR OFF THE INFORMATION    SUPERHIGHWAY."

 4. She has not "BEEN AROUND" - She is a    "PREVIOUSLY-ENJOYED COMPANION."

 5 . She does not "NAG" you -    She becomes "VERBALLY REPETITIVE."

 6. She is not a "TWO-BIT    HOOKER" - She is a "LOW COST PROVIDER."

*HOW TO SPEAK    ABOUT MEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:*
 1. He does not have a    "BEER GUT" - He has developed a "LIQUID GRAIN STORAGE FACILITY."

 2. He is not a "BAD DANCER" - He is "OVERLY    CAUCASIAN."

 3. He does not "GET LOST ALL THE TIME" - He    "INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS."

 4. He is not    "BALDING" - He is in "FOLLICLE REGRESSION."

 5. He does not act    like a "TOTAL ***" - He develops a case of
RECTAL-CRANIAL INVERSION."

6. It's not his "CRACK" you see hanging out of his    pants - It's "REAR CLEAVAGE."


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 11, 2007)

I already knew that my wife was verbally repetitive.  She tells the same story three times in a five minute conversation.  Then brings it up again two hours later.  Now I know that she is officially "nagging" me.

#2 for the men is another good one.  When people ask me why I don't dance, I have always said that I'm terminally white.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 11, 2007)

Good stuff ... funny ... thanks Jade!


----------

